# Custom 35g Hex Lots of PicsCustom 35g hex lots of pics - UPDATED 4/6



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay, so maybe the glass wasn't custom, but everything else was. I built the canopy, stand and the stump, plus added a lot of extras. I'm very proud of the final product because I figured out a way to put in every feature I could think of with little compromise. For my 4 Borja Ridge Vents.

My very first decision was to do a 360 tank (inspired by the Frye brothers), so I sought out a hex on Craigslist. Paid $30.

















I also had a hard time finding a place for this in my house. Right now I have three other set-ups in a former coat closet that is now a small frog room. But this project is out in the open, so I had to find a place where it wouldn't get too much direct light or too hot.









I looked for the suitable piece of driftwood to act as the tree stump, but I couldn't find that perfect piece so I ended up going the mortar route. The lichen affect is done with combos of white and green acrylic paint applied with sponge brushes. The moss is dried shag moss chopped up in a blender and glued on with a matte varnish. There is also some blended reindeer moss for additional variety and added texture. In the lower left that is an African violet, which will hopefully bloom again soon. There is also pothos, caladium, pilea cadierei, and a fern. The leaf litter is California Live Oak.









There is no water feature, so I had to keep my water reservoir accessible. What I did was measure out a small piece of pipe and covered it with a Brazilian nut pod. There are two other nut pods scattered that act as pools of water.

























On to the canopy. The canopy top is made of two parts, so I can have quick access by removing the small section, or full access by swinging up the big section. Here, the small section is removed and has been placed in a box on the back (more on that in a sec). There is no handle, just a hole to stick a finger in and pull it out. That way it is more sleek.









Here the main section of the top has been swung open, giving you a look at the light set-up. It is 2 15W T8s overdriven. I bought the ballast, lamps and lamp holders separately at Home Depot. The reflecting system is simply plywood angled and painted flat white.









The lid is Lexan, which won't warp or sag, that I scored and snapped. Fits snuggly with no air leaks. The acrylic hinge and handle are from Josh's Frogs.









Okay, time for the gadgets. In order to keep the tank cool, I installed two 80MM fans to blow across the lamps. One blows air in, the other blows out, and they are offset to maximize air movement. They are hooked up to a CPU fan controller, which allows my to turn them off or turn them down so they aren't so noisy. The fan controller is powered by the CPU computer supply mounted just below the hinges. The black thing is the internal circulation fan inspired by Pigface. It can be turned on and off easily with the fan controller. Everything is detachable so I can take the canopy off easily. The lights are controlled with an electronic timer, and you can see the bulkhead where the mist enters the tank.









Here's a look at the fan controller, mounted inside on the front of the canopy so it can be quickly accessed by removing the small section of the lid. The LEDs are very bright, and provide ambient blue "moonlight" at night, which is neither here nor there.









Here is the internal fan system (before being spray painted black), which is sealed to the Lexan lid. A hole on either side of the small fan ensures air movement.









This is a doorbell buzzer. When the canopy is swung open, this is disengaged and the lights go off to prevent blindness, since I am absent minded and would likely forget to turn the lights of manually every time. Also borrowed this idea from a fellow DB member--I wish I remember who.









Finally, I added a little box on the outside of the back of the canopy for an ultrasonic cool mist humidifier. Keeping it outside prevents water from being close to the electronics inside the canopy. Idea came from Mike (Defaced).









Since I the tank is sealed and humidity is always very high, I only need to turn the humidifier on occasionally (mostly to show it off to friends). Therefore I spliced the power cord with a switch and mounted it to the outside. Flip the switch and I've got instant cool mist humidity!









You can see the stream of mist here.









Here is the tank after 20 mins. Sometimes the mist takes a few hours to get really thick, sometimes not.

















Ventrimaculatus.


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Very "State of the Art" stuff...well done... That is great how you incorporated ideas from several other DB'rs designs for your vivarium and kudos to you for giving them credit also. 

Are you sure the Lexan will not warp over time due to the lights/humidity? I thought I had read that someone else's doors warped slightly after a while. I hope not because I think you did a great job.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Very kool, I like the idea of putting switch on the outside to turn on the fogger. I think it would look good if you mounted a few broms on the stump and your vents would love them too


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Beautiful work! I really like the moss through the blender idea for "painting". I also like the fogger on a switch, although I'm still just a spray-by-hand kind of guy.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Absolutly Awesome Set Up !


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Always good to see new ideas in play!


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*



AlexRible said:


> Very kool, I like the idea of putting switch on the outside to turn on the fogger. I think it would look good if you mounted a few broms on the stump and your vents would love them too


I was thinking about adding some broms. I'm going to let the existing plants grow in a bit first. The pothos are pilea are so close to the stump that they'll provide a lot of hiding spaces on the stump itself.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Looks great! Great ideas and good workmanship.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

That is such a cool design! I love the 360 style! I was offered a hex and a pentagon on craigslist when I put up a wanted add. Now I'm starting to think I should have taken the hex instead of the corner. Oh well. Where did you hear about the lexan not warping? I'm very interested because it can be drilled so much easier for ventilation.


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*



boogsawaste said:


> That is such a cool design! I love the 360 style! I was offered a hex and a pentagon on craigslist when I put up a wanted add. Now I'm starting to think I should have taken the hex instead of the corner. Oh well. Where did you hear about the lexan not warping? I'm very interested because it can be drilled so much easier for ventilation.


Thanks!

I read a lot about it here on DB. It seems similar but it is actually quite different from plexiglass. BTW, Lexan is just a brand name, the product is called polycarbonate


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Yeah I know about the brand lexan. But thanks for the info and I'm going to search around on here!


----------



## buddha (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Wow.. thats pretty kick ass setup.. Hmmm.. haha -Budha


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Makes me want to make my hex into a center piece


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

looks awesome man. the stump almost looks like a termite mound too. i cant wait to see it grown in more. maybe get some taller plants for in there?


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

what kind of mortar mix did you use? and what kind of paints?


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*



thedude said:


> looks awesome man. the stump almost looks like a termite mound too. i cant wait to see it grown in more. maybe get some taller plants for in there?


I'll post some recent pics soon. The pilea and pothos are literally scraping the lid and I've added some wandering jews, plus a fifth vent, though it's nearly impossible to find all five at the same time. The look of the tank has changed a lot with the taller plant growth. I'm regretting a little not building the stump all the way to the top.



gold3nku5h said:


> what kind of mortar mix did you use? and what kind of paints?


I'll look into this tonight. I still have the paints in my garage so I can give you brand names. They were acrylics I bought at Michaels and WalMart (sigh, but it was open 24 hours and I had a late-night frogging itch!!) There was also some buff concrete color added to my mortar to provide the base color, but it faded a lot during the vinegar wash.

The mortar product was this: Mapei at Lowe's: 50 Lb. Ultraflex® 1 Thin-set Mortar ,though I got the 10 lb. bag, not 50 lb.

It's very important to get the powder and mix it yourself. DO NOT get ready mixed.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

thanks for the pics! i like it!


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Some updated pictures, taken last night. For the most part, this has been planted since August. I added some wandering jew, which has done very well, and a few large, rooted broms. Despite what my signature says, there are 5 Borja Ridge vents in this tank, probably around 9-12 mos. old.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*

Wow, I don't know how I missed this thread, that viv is amazing!

How often do the vents venture to the top of the stump?


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Custom 35g Hex Lots of Pics*



Anoleo2 said:


> Wow, I don't know how I missed this thread, that viv is amazing!
> 
> How often do the vents venture to the top of the stump?


Honestly, this was the first time I've ever seen it. But they must go on it a fair amount judging by the feces. My lights are on a reverse cycle to keep them warm at night during the winter, so I only see their daytime behavior a few hours a night. They are a lot more active when I'm not around.


----------

